# Surf tomorrow (Sat 06/20/14)



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys, do you think surf tomorrow will be good?

This forecast is promising but does not seem reliable at all...

P.S. Sorry, topic should say (Sat 06/21/14) :-\


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Surf looks like chocolate milk to me, but who am I to say cause im on the couch looking at web cams.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Yea im sitting at my desk looking at web cams and the green water looks much closer than it has been. If the wind lays down tonight i bet the water will be a lot better tomorrow. I plan on hutting it monday if the forecast holds


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Noaa for surfside says 5-15 mph winds...If I can see any leaves moving on my tress here in lake jackson...it's Def too windy at the beach...


----------



## RJM132 (Feb 24, 2012)

i was thinkin about givin it a shot in the morning.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Toss up.

Forecast earlier in the week was for a sustained period of calmer weather.

Now the forecast is for one day (Saturday) and then right back to the south at 10-15 knots and seas 2-3 feet.


----------



## specs n sprigs (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm working tonight but will be driving down bluewater highway on my way home in the morning. If I find fishable water, I'm jumping in. Watching gtownsurf.com surfcam, the green water is definitely pushing in. If the wind does lay overnight like some forecasts are showing, it should be pretty decent.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will bo down on crystal beach for the dawn patrol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Green water in the mornings iffy although I bet some gets sucked out of the bays the current is west to east.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually talked the wife into going. We are going to be between access 35 and 36 at daybreak. Burgundy and tan dodge truck if anyone wants to stop by.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Rumor has it there's a big party at surfside tomorrow ...unsafe...posted by surfside pd...true or not idk...not going to find out though


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Well the surf sucks any way. The weed is bad and no fish so I say do something else. Two days down here and one dink. We are leaving after the morning fish.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I've got a good feeling about Surfside AM Sat. I think I'm going to hit BA 4 pre dawn. Good luck to you, sounds like you're due!
If the weed is bad, I think I'll try live bait under a cork. Maybe past the third bar for smacks.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I knew I should have went to LLD... Showed up at 13th mile rd at 6:15am. Surf was terrible -- waves, dirty, weed even in 3rd gut. Left after 2 hours, went to Seawolf park, got some smacks, whitings and sand trouts. Darn smacks stole all my kastmasters.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

~3" wire leader to swivel to splitring to spoon for toothy predators...
Those Kastmasters are not cheap... :wink:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Adding wire leader mostly killed the bite (or maybe they simply moved on). Next time I'll try that "#30 carbon leader" idea.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Crusader said:


> Adding wire leader mostly killed the bite (or maybe they simply moved on). Next time I'll try that "#30 carbon leader" idea.


 Time & place. Wire hinders action but I've caught dozens mostly trout and several smacks on same 1/2oz. silver spoon with a wite leader... and I don't get bit off.


----------

